# Ungefähre Kosten



## Anglerfreund@sw (18. Juni 2010)

Hi,
Ich wollte mal fragen wie viel mich der Fischereischein inclusive vorbereitungskurs + angelerlaubnis für 5 Jahre kosten würde.
Außerdem wo kann man in der Region Schweinfurt so einen Kurs belgen?
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Öpken82 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungefähre Kosten*

Hi,
auf der folgenden Seite sollten ein paar deiner Fragen beantwortet werden. klick mich
Zu den kompletten Kosten die entstehen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich mich mit der Prüfung in Bayern nicht auskenne.

Hoffe das hilft dir schonmal weiter.


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungefähre Kosten*

hmm mich würde aber doch mal interessieren wie viel das etwa alles zu sammen kostet.


----------



## Knispel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungefähre Kosten*

Auf der Seite findest Du doch alles. Lehrgang mit Prüfung must Du wohl 100 - 150 Euro Rechnen. Wenn ich die Bayrischen Vereine so anschaue ( Preise ) rechne mal alles in allem mit 400 - 500 Euro.


----------



## Öpken82 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungefähre Kosten*

Hi,
also die reine Prüfungsgebühr beträgt 26 Euro. Hinzu kommen dann noch die Kosten für den Lehrgang und für das Ausstellen des Fischereischeins. Was insgesamt an Kosten auf dich zukommen, wird also davon abhängen, wo du den Lehrgang absolvierst, weil die bestimmt keine einheitlichen Preise haben. Hab grad gesehn das bei manchen Kursen auch die Prüfungsgebühr in der Lehrgangsgebühr enthalten ist.
Wer Lehrgänge anbietet findest auf der Seite aus meinem ersten Post. Da sind ja noch Links vorhanden, da sollte alles stehen.#h


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungefähre Kosten*

sicher das es soo viel wird?
Ich bin ja erst 14 da ist die fischereiabgabe für 5 jahre niedriger habe ich gedacht.
Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Kurs?
Wo kann ich den am besten im Kreis Schweinfurt machen?
Außerdem würde ich da auf jeden fall den billigsten nehmen denn ich bereite mich schon selbständig auf die Prüfung vor.
Zumindest bestehe ich sie auf http://www.fischerpruefung.fischrausch.net/
ohne probleme!


----------



## Knispel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungefähre Kosten*

Wenn Du erst 14 bist, wird es natürlich billiger. Tipp : 
Frag mal hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105280&page=39
das ist der Schweinfurter - Regional - Trööt.


----------



## d-tour (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungefähre Kosten*

ihr habt doch dort bestimmt auch "öffentliche" angelstrecken wo man nicht in einem verein eintreten muss. Fischereischein und erlaubnisschein natürlich vorrausgesetzt 

hier ist das jedenfalls so und die öffentlichen strecken sind in der regel um einiges günstiger als ein vereinsbeitritt.

ich komme zwar aus hessen aber ich schreibe trotzdem mal meine kosten :

fischereilehrgang mit prüfungsgebühr 150 euro.
das lehrbuch kostete glaube ich 10 oder 15 euro.

und der jahreserlaubnisschein um die 40 euro.


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungefähre Kosten*

also das höhrt sich ja ganz gut an.
In einem Verein bin ich ja schon, und kann da auch mit aufsicht angeln da ich den jugendfischereischein schon hab.
Mann muss aber immer erst mal einen Angler finden der einen beaufsichtigt und das ist oft ein Problem!
150€ für den Kurs inclusive Lehrmaterialien klingt gut


----------



## d-tour (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ungefähre Kosten*

achso habe doch glatt die kosten für den fischereischein selber vergessen 

der 5 jahresschein kostet hier 36 euro 


gruss

d-tour


----------

